# Glucosamine/Chondroitin



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang... I just had a response all typed out and then it just went to outer space. Anyway I have used the Run Free by the Wholistic Pet (www.wholisticpet.com) for quite a while. It is a powder so easy to adjust dosages. It has high levels of glucosamine, chondroitin,and MSM (good for pain.. and general health as it's full of enzymes and amino acids). I've also used the Cosemin DS/CosequinDS (one for people, one for dogs) but it doesn't have the MSM if I remember correctly. Also is quite a bit more expensive and not as easy to adjust dose.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Dang... I just had a response all typed out and then it just went to outer space. Anyway I have used the Run Free by the Wholistic Pet (www.wholisticpet.com) for quite a while. It is a powder so easy to adjust dosages. It has high levels of glucosamine, chondroitin,and MSM (good for pain.. and general health as it's full of enzymes and amino acids). I've also used the Cosemin DS/CosequinDS (one for people, one for dogs) but it doesn't have the MSM if I remember correctly. Also is quite a bit more expensive and not as easy to adjust dose.


 
Thanks! I'm going to check out that site.:wave:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I use Cosequin DS for my dogs. I personally take Cosemin by the same company Nutramax. Their research is for humans and they extended it to include dogs, cats and horses. The levels of the contents are adjusted accordingly. I am VERY happy with this supplement for myself and my animals.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I use TripleFlex--available at Costco--and it has all 3 gluco/chon/msm. Recommended by our vet and it is people stuff.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we use the people stuff. i buy the "Spring Valley brand double strength Glucosamine/ Chondroitin 3 per day formula" from walmart. it is $25 for 240 pills. in 3 pills it contains 1500mg of glucosamine & 1200mg of chondroitin.

neither of them have shown any joint issues so they each get 2 per day (1 with each meal.) I just toss them in with the kibble & they munch 'em right up.

I had tried one with MSM from sam's club, but it was very bitter & they wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

sharlin said:


> I use TripleFlex--available at Costco--and it has all 3 gluco/chon/msm. Recommended by our vet and it is people stuff.


 
What is the mg. amounts in them? I've heard that the msm can help with pain so I'd like to give Sadie something with that in the mix.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I got Flexicose for Charlie and I am almost out of it. It's kind of messy so I think I'll switch to Triple Flex next.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*honey Has Not One Sign Og Arthritis, Etc At Almosdt 7, But I Give Her A Single Glumo/chon Each Day....people Type. I Was Giving Kaycee The Osteo Biflex, Same That I Take. Only Giving Her Just One. At Almost 9 Shr Was Not Showing Sugns Of Problems, But After Having Both Knees Operated On By Age 2 1/.21, I Just Felt Better Giving This To Her. Maybe This Is Why Shew Did Not Appear To Have Problems. Buck Fof Habe Arthritis In Spine And Hips By B11 1/2 Asnd I Was Giving The Osteo Bi Flex To Him Along With Knox Nutrajoint Plus And That Really Helped Him.*


----------



## liz08 (Dec 8, 2008)

I really tend to think that the people version of the Glucosamine Chondroitin and MSM is perfectly fine. I think many vets recommend it, and any other products just made for pets is probably just more expensive without any real necessary additions to it. I can just get it from the site where I get my own supplements online.


----------



## Nirlepa222 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aloha, I'm Nirlepa owner of a 9 yr. old Blondie (Golden/Lab) and yesterday after a little day at the beach certainly not how we used to do in Hawaii or Key West. She wasn't able to stand up; I suspect it's arthritis & gave her Glucosamine, Chondriton, MSM & Fish oil with her food & she started walking, but is there anything I can give her for pain?

All suggesitons are welcomed..
A desperate mother...
Aloha


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

To the OP... I used the regular old Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM from the drug store. My vet knew and approved. Never recommended a vet grade one.



Nirlepa222 said:


> Aloha, I'm Nirlepa owner of a 9 yr. old Blondie (Golden/Lab) and yesterday after a little day at the beach certainly not how we used to do in Hawaii or Key West. She wasn't able to stand up; I suspect it's arthritis & gave her Glucosamine, Chondriton, MSM & Fish oil with her food & she started walking, but is there anything I can give her for pain?
> 
> All suggesitons are welcomed..
> A desperate mother...
> Aloha


Definitely worth a trip to the vet. If it's arthritis, she may need a painkiller. If it's just stiffness and such, the glucosamine and fish oil will definitely help.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I buy the one with Glucosamine/Chondrioton and MSM. My bottle of all three contains 500/400/400 so he gets two a day so hes getting 1000/800/800. Then I bought a bottle of JUST Glucosamine and give him 1/2 pill which equals 250mg in his dinner meal

So total mine gets 1250/800/800 for his dose.


----------

